# Wall of geckos! Tank cleaning day/leachie upgrade day!!! Pics of all my geckos!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Today I finally upgraded my leachie girl to a 29G tank! This won't be her permanent home... but until she hits around 150g or shows some solid growth in this tank, this will be her home 

Today was also tank cleaning day.. so get ready for some pictures! 

I moved to a larger apartment about a month ago, and have more room for a "gecko wall". Since today was tank cleaning day, and the day I was able to upgrade my leachie so I took a few pictures and wanted to share  
I try to cater each tank to the geckos' personality and likes. 

If anyone wants a closer shot of an individual tank let me know! 

First up is Greenbean's tank.. he's in an 18x18x18 and is kept in my bedroom


Next is Charmander, my garg who is also kept in the bedroom, he's in a 23x15.75x15



Next is my wall of geckos in the living room! 
Going from left-right starting at the top
I have 3 cresteds living in 20G on top housing Mr. Red, Captain Peanut Butter and Hubert
Below I have Littlefoot(crested), Cupcakes(garg) and Dragonite(leachie)!! The first two are 20g and the latter housing Dragonite is a 29G. 



Now on to the geckos!!!

Mr Red


Hubert



Littlefoot



Captain Peanut Butter


Cupcakes(who gets much redder than this picture)


Charmander


Greenbean, who has such a lovable face


Now to show off Dragonite who is finally ready for her bigger girl home!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow - you don't see a gecko wall every day :shock: Great setups and pics. 

Is Charmander a rare type? I know nothing about these.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love their scales and their eye patterns. ^.^

Pokemon fan?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Romad said:


> Wow - you don't see a gecko wall every day :shock: Great setups and pics.
> 
> Is Charmander a rare type? I know nothing about these.



Charmander and Cupcakes are both Gargoyle Geckos.... not rare.. just harder to find in pet shops. I got both from breeders  

The only "rare" gecko I own is Dragonite my R. leachianus


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Gorgeous! I love their scales and their eye patterns. ^.^
> 
> Pokemon fan?




totally! 

I had a betta named Magikarp for well over a year... RIP buddy... I still have a nerite named shellder. 

I also have a ham named Victini!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Those eye close-ups are crazy.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Romad said:


> Those eye close-ups are crazy.


Thanks!!! If I were more motivated I would have taken out the macro lens


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I love Charmander, but they are all so unique and cute!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you! They really do have their own personalities!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Wowee, they're beautiful! Such cool eyes. I've been really wanting a reptile for a long time, but sadly I'll have to wait a good bit longer before it's even a possibility.
What are geckos like? I imagine they're each very different from each other. The names are awesome too! I really like Hubert's coloring.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

TheTrojanBetta said:


> Wowee, they're beautiful! Such cool eyes. I've been really wanting a reptile for a long time, but sadly I'll have to wait a good bit longer before it's even a possibility.
> What are geckos like? I imagine they're each very different from each other. The names are awesome too! I really like Hubert's coloring.


Thanks! 

Some are lazy.. and barely move around to eat... some are crazy and after 3 years are still terrified of me. A few tolerate me holding them. 

THey really are fun though  Like tiny dinosaurs!


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Sooo cute and great pictures! Fantastic set ups too, I bet those are some happy Geckos


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

I love the leachie. Would love my own some day.. when their prices drop!
where did you get the bamboo perchsuctioncup type thingy?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Vier said:


> I love the leachie. Would love my own some day.. when their prices drop!
> where did you get the bamboo perchsuctioncup type thingy?


I used part of my tax return on my leachie  No regrets! I also got a island mix locale so she wasn't as pricey. 

I got the bamboo on Pangeareptile.com's store... but they don't have them anymore 


I did find them amazon though! Here's a link if you're interested
http://www.amazon.com/Flukers-51021...375665027&sr=8-10&keywords=bamboo+suction+cup


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

JennNP said:


> Sooo cute and great pictures! Fantastic set ups too, I bet those are some happy Geckos



I like to think so 

They tend to thank me by pooping in their water dishes...


----------

